# Google unveils a new Nexus 7 tablet



## quagmire (Jul 25, 2013)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-jWb_cxSf-OE/Ue_8zQqCMII/AAAAAAAAMzo/Jc_8vEwnWxE/s1600/SocialNexus7-24Web.png







Spoiler



*asset2.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim2/2013/07/24/Nexus7-3.jpg


*images.scribblelive.com/2013/7/24/ba3ff090-ebb5-4684-b71c-7e400fff9aeb_500.jpg


*images.scribblelive.com/2013/7/24/7be7a845-f7c3-4d24-9ee6-fb69e4eaa46e_500.jpg


*images.scribblelive.com/2013/7/24/38db64b5-d464-45ec-966e-e48c5421b236_500.png


*images.scribblelive.com/2013/7/24/2edd845c-319f-4ed5-8077-05fd7ec928d5_500.png


*images.anandtech.com/doci/7171/BreakfastSundar-680.jpg




Specs:

1.5Ghz Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro processor 

Adreno 320 GPU

7" 1920x1200 LCD display, 323 PPI

2GB of RAM

Android 4.3

5MP rear and 1.2MP front camera

HDMI output

Qi Wireless charging

Bluetooth 4.0

Wifi a/b/g/n 

4G LTE​
Pricing is $229 for the 16GB model, $259 for the 32GB, and $349 for the 32GB with LTE (in the US).





> The new Nexus 7—the sharpest 7” tablet screen ever
> Together with ASUS, we took what you loved about the original Nexus 7 and made it even better. The first thing you’ll notice is the sharpness of the screen: the 323 pixels packed into every inch of the screen makes it the world's highest-resolution 7-inch tablet. It’s lighter than ever, with more than nine hours of HD video playback and 10 hours of web browsing or reading. Nexus 7 now features stereo speakers and virtual surround sound from Fraunhofer (the inventors of the MP3 format), giving you rich and immersive audio.


- Source

- Source


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2013)

excellent...but will take some time to come to india


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2013)

By that time I guess Nexus 9 will be launched in the world.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> excellent...but will take some time to come to india



N7 2012 is no longer for sale in US. Not here 

Apple and Samsung are much better in that regard.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 25, 2013)

I reckon a single CON of Google Nexus Tablets.
ALL IS FANTASTIC & SUPER,except that there is *no room for microSD/SDHC increment*.
We are stuck with 16GB or 32GB *FIXED secondary memory* capacity.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 25, 2013)

^Well there's USB OTG support. If you want more than that you've gotta look elsewhere.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 25, 2013)

^Yeah,the USB OTG support could be used for higher capacity pen-drives to be executed as extra memory or back-up.
But again that will limit the functionality of the wonderful device to some extent...as only a single device could be paired with the Nexus 7 through USB OTG support port & cable,not multiple ones.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> By that time I guess* Nexus 9 *will be launched in the world.



And apple will sue it  as it will be a rectangle


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> And apple will sue it  as it will be a rectangle



Nah they won't dare. This is Google and not Samsung. Google is also American and Apple won't win in a fair Trial and they know it.


----------



## saumen (Jul 27, 2013)

That's great Google is d best anytime.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 27, 2013)

Nexus 7 2nd Generation Teardown - iFixit


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 27, 2013)

so the 16 GB version will have sim slots ?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 27, 2013)

^No.
The model with 4G LTE has only one storage option :32GB.



Nexus 7 (2013) - Mini Review - Anandtech


----------



## quagmire (Aug 6, 2013)

This doesn't look good at all:


----------



## quagmire (Aug 9, 2013)

Google Groups - Nexus 7 2013 GPS Searching Issue

Not so perfect eh!


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 10, 2013)

In india price willl be above 17-18k as the rupee downtime


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2013)

I think the starting point will be Rs.18000/- at least. But still worth the money.


----------

